
How Gravitational Waves Were Discovered (2016) - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/gravitational-waves-exist-heres-how-scientists-finally-found-them
======
anthotny
Physicists at LIGO just announced another detection of gravitational waves:
[https://www.wired.com/2017/06/physicists-find-another-
gravit...](https://www.wired.com/2017/06/physicists-find-another-
gravitational-wave-prove-einstein-right/)

Resurfacing this piece about the original discovery.

